# Divorced dads citizenship document?



## kwonsiie (Nov 15, 2015)

How in the world can I get my divorced dads citizenship document? has anyone else been in this situation where they needed their fathers/mothers citizenship document but they've divorced and have no way to contact them? I don't know my (original) dads whereabouts or contact details, I've not seen this man since I was like four years old but I need this document to apply for a visa for another country.


----------



## engelbrektsjohan (Jan 10, 2022)

I am an employeuer of an american/austrailian his name i Oliver Insulander Ward (in the US) he moved to Sweden after have given birth to 2 beutiful daughters and does anyone now what he did in Aussie


----------

